

Ask PG: Where is the saved link? - Xichekolas

There used to be a link at the top called 'Saved' that had all the posts I had upmodded on it. Now I can't find that.<p>I used that as a sort of bookmark list, and it'd be great to have it back. Thanks in advance!
======
mixmax
It's in your profile right under reset password.

~~~
Xichekolas
Haha

I'm a moron. Thanks!

------
weebro
How do we save things now though?

~~~
Xichekolas
Vote them up.

